# 67 VW Beetle EV Conversion



## hatchb4ck (Nov 30, 2008)

I've been lurking for a bit, researching what I can about converting my 67 VW Beetle project to an EV. Following the guidelines in the sticky here is some information on my project:



Your skill level with auto mechanics and fabrication
I am highly skilled in auto mechanics, having worked on my vehicles exclusively most of my life.
With respect to fabrication, I am skilled in both Electronics/Electrical (former Aviation Electrician/Avionics) and metal fabrication.
 
The range you are hoping to get (how many miles/charge)
Looking for 30-40 miles max, with an average of 10-20 miles a day.
 
What level of performance you are hoping to get
Max speed of 45 - 50 mph, acceleration isn't a major priority.
 
How much money you are willing to put into your project
I haven't budgeted a specific amount yet as I am researching the different solutions and their associated costs, but I am willing to spend the appropriate amount. I am estimating from what I have seen so far that a good system providing the performance I want would cost between 6-8K.
 
What parts you've already considered, if any.
Most of what I have read indicates that for a first EV, DC motor would be the simplest, but I am attracted to the AC solution as well.
Considering a 96v system, given the performance I want, but again this is based on what I have found so far.
Suspension upgrades are planned to handle the additional weight of the batteries.
 
I will be purchasing the "Build Your Own EV" book soon to begin reading and provide more focus to my research.

Please, if anyone has additional thoughts or other considerations, they would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Jordan (Oct 29, 2008)

A lot of fiberglass body panels for that car out on the net. Could do something like this to reduce weight. I always like the look of old Beetles with no bumpers to, although, depending on which state (or country) that might not be a possability. Lowering the car since you are probably going to have to get in the suspension is a possability too. In the end money will probably dictate if you do any of these.

I to have considered doing a VW Beetle as my first EV conversion. I do have a VW only junkyard near me so getting one cheap will not be much of an issue. I couldn't imagine doing it to either of my Cadillacs so I have been looking else where for inspiration for a conversion. Those old VWs really sum up everything I am looking for in an EV. They really live up to the VW meaning being the "people's car."


----------



## hatchb4ck (Nov 30, 2008)

Jordan,
Thanks for the response. I have been considering swapping out some of the metal parts on the beetle for their lighter counter parts. Although, given the vintage of this one, I find it hard to do away with the OEM German fenders, although I might be able to generate some funds that way.

You mention a VW only salvage operation near your location. Do they have a web presence or phone number? I am looking for a pre-68 piece of sheet metal that is proving very difficult to find.

Joe


----------



## esoneson (Sep 1, 2008)

I too have considered a VW bug for an electric vehicle. I have built several Bugs from dune buggy type to muscle type. I found many parts sources by Googling 'vw restoration parts'. Many may be in your local area. VW parts are more abundant than most any other. You should have no trouble getting what you want.

Eric


----------



## hatchb4ck (Nov 30, 2008)

esoneson, thanks for the suggestions. I have been searching for several months trying to find a replacement panel for a 67, but most of the ones I find are for 68 and later.

I continue to dig and will use what I can find that is of good quality when the time comes. Right now I am researching the EV parts and how that will affect certain design decisions such as battery boxes and their locations.

Thanks to everyone for their responses so far. The beetle conversion at http://www.clickmart.biz/ev/electric_vehicle_conversion.html, is the perfect example of what I am looking to build.

Joe


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Choosing a VW is a good idea for a first EV but choosing the 67 as you have found out makes for some tough times finding one year only parts. If you had choosen a 68 or 66 then your parts finding would be easy. VW Beetles have plenty of space for batteries and still allow for two people. No space really for any thing else. There are plenty of adaptors and plenty of sizes of motors for the VW. I suggest an 8"or larger motor. I am using a 9" GE in my Ghia. It can fit without cutting any sheet metal. Just got to know the trick. I suggest after building my Ghia that you start right off with 120 or 144 volts. Use 8 volt batteries if you can or real good 12 volt batteries. I suggest maybe AGM's like Optima or others like them. I am going to upgrade. Distance with my Ghia is 15 miles on a charge at full speed of 65 mph. Not bad for a 72 volt system. 72 and 96 volts are good for VW buggies that are light weight and mostly used in town. I guarantee you will want some spunk with your EV. If you can take a ride in one, do so. You will be glad you did. I got to ride in a 68 Beetle and a Ford Ranger and I also drove a Fuel Cell Mercedes Electric Vehicle. Mine pales to the performance of any of the three. 

Here is the 68 Bug site: http://public.fotki.com/WAYNEWANG/electric-car-beetle-ev-/

Pete : )

http://inertext.homeunix.com/electricvw/Electric_VW/Welcome.html







hatchb4ck said:


> esoneson, thanks for the suggestions. I have been searching for several months trying to find a replacement panel for a 67, but most of the ones I find are for 68 and later.
> 
> I continue to dig and will use what I can find that is of good quality when the time comes. Right now I am researching the EV parts and how that will affect certain design decisions such as battery boxes and their locations.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

gottdi: 120 or 144V will certainly give you more spunk, but if you keep the performance of the *stock* vehicle in mind, a 96V system will be about the same or a little peppier.

hatchb4ck: Rebirth Auto has a kit specifically for VW's that meets your desired specs and, most importantly, is in your budget range of $6-$8k. It can actually do a little better in the speed department; still takes awhile to get there, but so did the stock engine...  

http://rebirthauto.com/home.html


----------



## hatchb4ck (Nov 30, 2008)

I am not sure that I could adequately respond to that link you provided Tesseract, other than "very impressive". That would definitely provide exactly what I am looking for all in one package.

I'll review the site some more and research the individual components listed to gain a better understanding of the technologies.

Looks like I better pick up the pace on the reconditioning/mechanical work, so I can move on to the EV implementation.

Joe


----------



## judebert (Apr 16, 2008)

gottdi said:


> I suggest maybe AGM's like Optima or others like them. http://inertext.homeunix.com/electricvw/Electric_VW/Welcome.html


I recommend "others like them". My Optimas aren't everything they were cracked up to be; I understand quality went down when they were bought by another company (about a year before I purchased mine). Right now, the racers are using Orbitals and Hawkers.


----------



## Voltswagen (Nov 13, 2008)

Joe
Here is my 77 Beetle Convertible on EvAlbum:
www.evalbum.com/2187

It's a 120volt system with plenty of torque....broke my first coupler.
If you can weld that will really help especially when it comes to building Battery Cages. I welded my own. You will see 6 Batteries in the front trunk, 8 behind the front seats and then an additional box with one 8 volt and one 12 volt for accessories....Brake Lights, Turn Signals etc.
I used Coil Over Shocks for the rear suspension and spacers in the front struts. Since your Beetle is a 67, your front end is the Torsion Tube Suspension so you could use Coil Overs all around and they are adjustable. Once you load a Beetle with batteries you will want to raise the suspension a little to prevent tire rub.
The rear seat area in a Beetle is perfect for mounting at least 8 batteries. Once you remove the rear seat you can build an angle iron cage right off the forward seat frame. Then just drop your box into the cage as I did.
Good Luck - Roy


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

I took a look at your Beetle and noticed you have a heat sink and fans on your charger but nothing on your Kelly. You really need to put a heatsink and fan on that kelly. If you are experiencing slowdowns you may be over heating your controller. None of the Kellys are able to move heat fast enough. You NEED a heat sink and fan or fans. So far I have not seen anyone put a heat sink on their Kelly. That may be the reason for the Kelly failures or slow downs. Maybe it is the reason they don't seem to be putting out their reported power. Get a sink on it. Then try it out. And second make absolutely sure you get a cooling fan on your little motor. You need it. Just think how hot it will get in the summer. Yes you can make a set up to pump that motor heat into your compartment. That is the cool thing about the VW. I will be making use of my heat and pipe it into the compartment. 

Pete : )


----------



## Voltswagen (Nov 13, 2008)

Pete
My Kelly is thermo-glued and bolted to an Aluminum Plate. The Heat Sinks
are also thermo-glued and bolted to the same plate. I have punished that
car and the controller barely gets warm to the touch. 
Roy


----------

